# Lethargy



## heckler7 (Sep 6, 2011)

Over the years of being diabetic I noticed that when my blood sugar is high I get hit with lethargy that can sometimes makes me fall asleep. Somethings I noticed are
1) when my sugar is low my blood is really thin when I test it and pours out when I prick my finger.
2) when my sugar is high my blood is like syrup I have to squeeze my finger to get a little drop out for a test.
My doctor say its like a freeway at rush hour with all the exits closed. insulin is the exits. What I'm wondering is when people cycle and increase their calorie intake if they are feeling lethargic because they cant process all the extra sugar. This would cause the heart and kidneys to work extra hard to balance out the blood levels. This also kills my appetite. Curious to see others opinions.


----------



## dsmith (Sep 6, 2011)

> 1) when my sugar is low my blood is really thin when I test it and pours out when I prick my finger.
> 2) when my sugar is high my blood is like syrup I have to squeeze my finger to get a little drop out for a test.



in the first situation you're in a state of sympathetic over activity and your heart is racing and adrenaline through the roof .... so the circulation is good and capillaries are wide open

in the second situation your high blood sugar causes losing water with glucose in urine so your blood volue and blood pressure is a bit low , and so your circulation is sluggish

my theory as a medical student


----------



## dsmith (Sep 6, 2011)

> What I'm wondering is when people cycle and increase their calorie intake if they are feeling lethargic because they cant process all the extra sugar.



Insulin secretion don't stop until blood sugar is normalized in normal people 
so I don't think anyone could be lethargic unless he ate too much so most of the blood is shifted to his GIT


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 6, 2011)

most people can process the extra sugar, but I do notice alot of regular people ( not bodybuilders) will feel sluggish after lunch. I like to check my wifes sugar alot , she's not diabetic, to compare with mine after we eat the same meals. altho I usually eat way more I notice her sugar will hit 140 and she will feel slugish. If I hit 170 I will pass out. I guessing that if your bulking and packing in carbs,( carbs will turn to sugar ) that it will cause lethargy. If my sugar is high I will just do an extra shot. But most people have to process it so the may feel crappy form a longer time.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 6, 2011)

dsmith said:


> in the first situation you're in a state of sympathetic over activity and your heart is racing and adrenaline through the roof .... so the circulation is good and capillaries are wide open
> 
> in the second situation your high blood sugar causes losing water with glucose in urine so your blood volue and blood pressure is a bit low , and so your circulation is sluggish
> 
> my theory as a medical student


This is exactly correct. You will be a good doctor!


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 6, 2011)

Very interesting stuff guys good posts!


----------



## dove45 (Feb 7, 2013)

I like to read the info..
Great to know the new info as you have posted here.. New info hope everyone here like this.


----------



## LAM (Feb 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> Over the years of being diabetic I noticed that when my blood sugar is high I get hit with lethargy that can sometimes makes me fall asleep. Somethings I noticed are
> 1) when my sugar is low my blood is really thin when I test it and pours out when I prick my finger.
> 2) when my sugar is high my blood is like syrup I have to squeeze my finger to get a little drop out for a test.



high serum glucose levels also come with increased serum lipids which helps to explain #2


----------

